# New Parlee Z5 SLi



## carlislegeorge (Mar 28, 2004)

*Repainted! Parlee Z5 SLi - updated with some new parts (15.03 lbs)*

I posted this already in the bike/frame/fork forum, where I had gotten input on whether to buy Colnago C59 or Parlee. I am very happy with this choice.
Size M/L with Tall HT option.
Frame weight out of the box was 830 grams, uncut fork was 310 grams.
Dura-Ace Di2.
Replaced cage shown with Arundel Mandible in Matte Black.
Many thanks to Matt at All American Bikes in Damascus, MD. 
Waiting on new Arundel Mandible cages and we're done (for now).
Anyone want to buy a nice Tarmac Project Black which is going to gather dust now?


----------



## Erion929 (Jun 10, 2010)

Looks sweet...stealthy matte! :thumbsup: Bring it through OC, Calif....I'd love to try the legendary Parlee out! :idea:


----------



## Chocolatebike (Feb 28, 2011)

That looks fabulous.


.


----------



## Nhat Huy (Apr 15, 2012)

Hope to see another wheelset, better!


----------



## carlislegeorge (Mar 28, 2004)

*Updated Build - 15.03 lbs*

Holding on to the Dura Ace tubeless wheelset for now, but have made a few small changes. Added two Arundel Mandible bottle cages. New Zipp SL Speed carbon post and stem replacing Thomson Masterpiece and matching the Zipp bars. Far and Near Road Skewers replacing the Dura Ace. Gone back to old Fizik Antares 00 saddle instead of the Selle Italia SLR Kit Carbonio Flow. Weighing in now at 15.03 but most important, the riding just keeps getting better. Smooth yet stiff and quick, kind of sublime.


----------



## purdyd (Jun 18, 2010)

carlislegeorge said:


> Anyone want to buy a nice Tarmac Project Black which is going to gather dust now?
> ]


tarmac sl3 or sl4?

and how would you compare the handling and ride with the tarmac?


----------



## carlislegeorge (Mar 28, 2004)

Was a SL3...sold pretty quick locally on craigslist...somebody got a great deal.

Purely subjective, the Parlee Z5 SLi feels noticeably better than the Tarmac...but this is incremental rather than leaps and bounds. The Parlee is just as quick and responsive and stiff, if not more so, and it does it at a higher comfort level. It handles very precisely and surefootedly, but the Tarmac never gave me a problem either. Climbing? The Parlee seems to leap up the hills when I have the legs to push it.

Bottom line the Tarmac SL3 was a very fine ride, but I was in the market for something different. Tested the Parlee and a Colnago or two. This Z5 SLi just kind of disappeared underneath me on a long test ride, and my mind was made up. It does everything very very well, exceeds my meager abilities and engine.


----------



## purdyd (Jun 18, 2010)

carlislegeorge said:


> Was a SL3...sold pretty quick locally on craigslist...somebody got a great deal.
> 
> Purely subjective, the Parlee Z5 SLi feels noticeably better than the Tarmac...but this is incremental rather than leaps and bounds. The Parlee is just as quick and responsive and stiff, if not more so, and it does it at a higher comfort level. It handles very precisely and surefootedly, but the Tarmac never gave me a problem either. Climbing? The Parlee seems to leap up the hills when I have the legs to push it.
> 
> Bottom line the Tarmac SL3 was a very fine ride, but I was in the market for something different. Tested the Parlee and a Colnago or two. This Z5 SLi just kind of disappeared underneath me on a long test ride, and my mind was made up. It does everything very very well, exceeds my meager abilities and engine.


Thanks!


----------



## tvad (Aug 31, 2003)

What's the angle of your Zipp stem...6 degrees?

I'm presently using a -17 degree Zipp stem slammed without spacers, and may replace it with a less aggressive angle.


----------



## carlislegeorge (Mar 28, 2004)

Yep, that is a 6 degree SL Speed stem.


----------



## carlislegeorge (Mar 28, 2004)

*Updated with new pieces and pics*

As it sits now...down to 6.52 kg (or 14.35 lbs)
Dura-Ace Di2 with stock DA 7970 bits, except...Praxis 52/36 rings
Farsports 38mm carbon clinchers w/Novatec SL hubs, Sapim Cx-Ray, Veloflex Corsa 23 tires
Speedplay Zero Stainless pedals
Generic bottle cages
Ritchey Superlogic seatpost and 3T Team Arx stem
Thomson Road Carbon handlebar (size 44)
One23 skewers
Fizik Antares 00 saddle
Racewaredirect mount for Garmin 800
Cane Creek blue headset pieces


----------



## Bitzko (Mar 10, 2009)

Nice looking bike! Can I ask how tall you are?

Thanks.


----------



## carlislegeorge (Mar 28, 2004)

Bitzko said:


> Nice looking bike! Can I ask how tall you are?


I'm just under 6 feet tall and 60 years old with reasonable but not great flexibility.


----------



## Newnan3 (Jul 8, 2011)

How do you like that fizik saddle? Why the change of bottle holders? 

I asked the local Parlee dealer if there were any "moderately priced" parlees....He laughed.


----------



## carlislegeorge (Mar 28, 2004)

The Antares saddle has been good to me for a couple of years. But I'm going to try out a carbon shell one that i have enroute. I was trying to drop a few grams with the bottle cages, just on pure weight weenie grounds, but they're just too loose with bottles bouncing around, and i put the Arundel Mandible cages back on tonight. i'll live with the extra total 17 grams to carry around.

If you look around on some other forums, you occasionally find used Parlee rides for sale.


----------



## WildBill (May 11, 2006)

Im not so worried about 60 anymore ! Nice rig !


----------



## Newnan3 (Jul 8, 2011)

I've got the same size 38mm carbon rims.....Do you wish you'd gotten the the 50mms?


----------



## carlislegeorge (Mar 28, 2004)

Newnan3 said:


> I've got the same size 38mm carbon rims.....Do you wish you'd gotten the the 50mms?


Not at all. I've had 50 before and the tradeoff with extra wind buffeting at the mediocre speeds that I ride isn't worth it. With this wheelset, my focus was entirely on lightest weight.


----------



## carlislegeorge (Mar 28, 2004)

*Still Tweaking*

Changed out crank arms, brakes and chain...ropped another 100 grams of weight (now at 6.42 kg)


----------



## Newnan3 (Jul 8, 2011)

What were your thoughts on those DA wheels?


----------



## carlislegeorge (Mar 28, 2004)

The 7900 C24 wheels are great. I recently switched because of wanting to try some ultralight carbon clinchers. The C24s are rock solid, not super light but very reasonable weight wise for durability. Rarely requiring even a minor truing. I'm no lightweight guy but never noted any flex or other issues. The hubs are super smooth and dependable. I'm keeping the wheels in case i ever get to an event where i can't use the carbon clinchers. I highly recommend the C24s every chance i get. If you don't anticipate needing 11-speed 9000s, and can get the 7900s cheap that would be outstanding.


----------



## Donn12 (Apr 10, 2012)

Nice bike! I may have to check one out. I love my new Dogma but I dont know if it will be as comfy as I want for some of the century rides I do.


----------



## carlislegeorge (Mar 28, 2004)

I'm very biased of course, but with your stable of bikes there's no reason not to add a Parlee. At that rate, you might as well look at the Z-Zero custom!


----------



## carlislegeorge (Mar 28, 2004)

Updated my Parlee just a bit...ditched all the blue accents and the dark black felt bar tape...switched to gumwalls....still at 6.38 kg...


----------



## mikeyc38 (Sep 8, 2011)

the gumwalls are a nice touch, makes it look very old skool. Chapeau!


----------



## carlislegeorge (Mar 28, 2004)

After the custom repaint at Parlee (from standard ghost matte black to matte phantom gray with matte silver ghost logos and accents), and with the Prologo Scratch Nack saddle recovered in plain black leather...I think it's time to buy some new shoes for this machine...


----------



## Newnan3 (Jul 8, 2011)

NICE!! 

It looks like my ti Lynskey except its carbon lol 

What kind of wheels are those?


----------



## carlislegeorge (Mar 28, 2004)

Thanks. Those are generic Chinese 38mm carbon clincher rims from Farsports built locally to about 1260 grams. Over 4000 trouble free miles this year.


----------



## carlislegeorge (Mar 28, 2004)

New wheels and eebrakes...Final weight: 6.42kg /14.15 lb as shown, all in and ready to ride (have a carbon saddle and lighter wheels in the basement that knock off about 160 grams but this is how it is today)....


----------



## Donn12 (Apr 10, 2012)

I think that looks great. I especially like the new color. so many bikes are matte black now they look generic. If it were my bike I might change the zipp decals to the outline letters or remove 2 of the 3 so they dont steal attention from the frame


----------



## drmarg (Apr 23, 2009)

That is one smokin ride! I checked out your carbon fiber wheels on line. After google search, I was directed to Wheelsfar.com. Is this where you acquired your carbon clinchers?

I've got a DeRosa King 3RS on the market. When it sells I'm gonna build a Z5SLi.
When I do, I'll share the entire build process on this forum.

Again, great bike!!!


----------



## Samfujiabq (Jul 3, 2013)

All I have to say is damn! That's a very nice bike as well as a work of art,,good job!


----------



## JSWhaler (Nov 25, 2009)

Very impressive build. If you wanted to shave off a few more grams look up Ward ti spindles for your pedals. You'll have to contacted them, but they are a nice add on.


----------



## carlislegeorge (Mar 28, 2004)

JSWhaler said:


> Very impressive build. If you wanted to shave off a few more grams look up Ward ti spindles for your pedals. You'll have to contacted them, but they are a nice add on.


already using those spindles...I have parts in the basement (carbon saddle, other wheels, etc) that would drop another 200 grams...this build is about every day riding with certain aesthetics, not about absolute minimum weight...current build list attached...bike on scale weighs @ 6.38kg


----------

